# How are you guys doing on the second half of the bat event



## Cuka2cool (Feb 7, 2018)

I?m basically done just need six more diamond bats. This one was way easier than the rover event.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Feb 7, 2018)

Only 5 more rubies and 9 diamonds to go. It’s no wonder you have 4 days to finish the 2nd half.


----------



## Cuka2cool (Feb 7, 2018)

Right it’s not that bad.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Feb 7, 2018)

I'm actually doing better today than I was yesterday.  My friends are astonishingly generous with their bats, and the villagers are generous with their fusion rose seeds.  I got all the ruby bats, and I only need 10 more diamond bats.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Feb 7, 2018)

Update! (To clarify, I mean me, not the game.) I need one more ruby and 8 diamonds. So share the diamonds!


----------



## Sowelu (Feb 7, 2018)

I finished early this morning. This event (both parts) was so much better than the Rover event. It wasn't stressful and there was plenty of time to complete it without having to spend any Leaf Tickets (and in my opinion, the flowers, creatures, items and theme were much cooler). While I did complete the Rover event and got all the items, it was down to the wire with just a day to spare. I wonder if an Easter type theme is planned for the spring?

I will continue to harvest gothic roses so that I can complete all the trade items.


----------



## Antonio (Feb 7, 2018)

I got all the tasks completed for the first event. Currently, I'm at 15/20 for task 3-6 and 2/6 for task 4-2. I don't play as much as other people do so.


----------



## PaperCat (Feb 7, 2018)

pretty badly.


----------



## Cuka2cool (Feb 7, 2018)

I see everyone is def doing a lot better and I’m basically done one more diamond bat.  No one has helped me due to the fact I play too dang much who needed the bats ?


----------



## tsukune_713 (Feb 7, 2018)

im almost done i think i need 3 more diamond and 3 more gold bats? though i couldnt have done it without all the friends i made helping me <3
though i feel bad i cant help them all a lot of the times when they give me bats because they are growing new flowers


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Feb 7, 2018)

I finished it.


----------



## Cuka2cool (Feb 7, 2018)

Same


----------



## radioloves (Feb 8, 2018)

I got lazy playing pocket camp.. now just trying my best to plant more in order to get some trade items like the potions


----------



## Kuromi-sama (Feb 8, 2018)

I'm having next to no luck catching the Diamond Bats, and finally paid out some leaf tix. to have Lloyd catch me a few. Whether I try catching one at a time or "catch-all", all but 2 got away. >_<
I'm doing a bit better with the Ruby Bats, but slower than I'd hoped.

D'oh...a couple of days later, it's switched - now all the Ruby Bats are escaping!


----------



## Garrett (Feb 8, 2018)

All done and didn't use any tickets. Sharing my bats resulted in receiving lots from other players. Now I'm just growing flowers for essence trade.


----------



## Cuka2cool (Feb 8, 2018)

Add me I’ll send you ruby bats and diamond bats


----------



## WynterFrost (Feb 9, 2018)

my catch rate has gone way down in this second half and I don't seem to be getting any of the new roses, only the purple and red from villager requests.


----------



## AccfSally (Feb 9, 2018)

I just need one more Diamond Bat!

Edited: Done!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Feb 9, 2018)

I think I need 1 more diamond and 2 more ruby, something like that, hopefully I'll be done today! =D I have a batch of flowers ready to pick when I get home so hopefully I'll finished then! =D Excited! SOOOO much easier than the Rover event, but still somewhat challenging. I hope they keep it like this next time around.

- - - Post Merge - - -



WynterFrost said:


> my catch rate has gone way down in this second half and I don't seem to be getting any of the new roses, only the purple and red from villager requests.



You can trade red roses for seeds for the new roses!


----------



## knuckle (Feb 9, 2018)

I'm still having some trouble with the event. Especially diamond bats and ruby bats haha. I have plenty normal ones to share if anyone wants to add me!

7257 4276 614


----------

